# Youth Mexican National Team



## SOCCERMINION (Jun 4, 2017)

Has anyone had experience with their DD playing on the U15 or U17 Mexican National teams. Primarily what are the (Real) costs and time commitments needed to play on one of these teams. And what conflicts have you had  to deal with regarding school , clubs and tournaments at home.


----------



## LBSoccer (Jun 5, 2017)

If they make the first cut and get called to the camps plan on spending a least a week per month in mexico. How they are able to manage to school course load depends on the individual kid and how flexible their teachers/school are with them. They will be missing a ton of school. Clubs usually are flexible because to make the team the kids are usually a cut above, if the clubs are not flexible than they are just jerks.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jun 5, 2017)

LBSoccer said:


> If they make the first cut and get called to the camps plan on spending a least a week per month in mexico. How they are able to manage to school course load depends on the individual kid and how flexible their teachers/school are with them. They will be missing a ton of school. Clubs usually are flexible because to make the team the kids are usually a cut above, if the clubs are not flexible than they are just jerks.


Also add the fact the club will promote having a national caliber player at club to recruit other players. if the club has issue, not too bright of people in charge and time to move on.


----------



## casper (Jun 5, 2017)

Having a daughter that has played on another countries U14 and U15 youth national teams the last two years I can share with you the following:

Costs getting your dd to the and from the country.  Once there the federation picks up the costs for the player during training camp, transportation to competition, and during competition.  

My dd was gone 50 days in 2016 and 54 days in 2017.  They had a 30 day or so training camp, which they invite 30+ players to compete for 18-25 spots depending on the competition.  In both cases we worked with the schools so she had packets of homework per subject.  During camp they were given time to study in between the morning and afternoon daily trainings, as well as weekends.

Club has been very supportive the last two years, I have only heard about a few ignorant coaches who have no clue from other parents.

As far as the experience itself nothing compares to seeing your kid step on a pitch, with her hand over her heart, during the national anthem representing a country.  Good luck to your dd and hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Sandypk (Jun 5, 2017)

casper said:


> Having a daughter that has played on another countries U14 and U15 youth national teams the last two years I can share with you the following:
> 
> Costs getting your dd to the and from the country.  Once there the federation picks up the costs for the player during training camp, transportation to competition, and during competition.
> 
> ...


Is this the real Casper?  If so, where have you been?   Nice to hear from you again.


----------



## PLSAP (Jun 5, 2017)

casper said:


> Costs getting your dd to the and from the country. Once there the federation picks up the costs for the player during training camp, transportation to competition, and during competition.


In the first sentence, are you saying that you must provide transportation (plane ticket) to the country but basically everything after that is included?


----------



## NoGoal (Jun 5, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> In the first sentence, are you saying that you must provide transportation (plane ticket) to the country but basically everything after that is included?


What Casper posted is true.  Any Filipino American receiving a YNT or Sr team invite to attend a Philippines Womens Soccer camp has to pay for their own airfare to and from the States.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> What Casper posted is true.  Any Filipino American receiving a YNT or Sr team invite to attend a Philippines Womens Soccer camp has to pay for their own airfare to and from the States.


On occasion, the team has held tryout camps in the USA.


----------



## NoGoal (Jun 5, 2017)

espola said:


> On occasion, the team has held tryout camps in the USA.


Yup, they just haven't held a girls/womens camp in the US for a couple of years now.  Then girls who are identified here then have to fly to the Philippines for the next YNT or Sr camp to be evaluated against the mainland players.


----------



## casper (Jun 6, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> In the first sentence, are you saying that you must provide transportation (plane ticket) to the country but basically everything after that is included?


As NoGoal stated the players are responsible to get to the tryouts or in our case this past April to the camp. Once at the camp the Federation houses them, feeds them, transports them etc.  After the 30 day camp concludes the final roster is flown to the event with coaches, medical, and a federation representative to the competition, latest being the Asian U15 Championships.  The team and staff is put up in a hotel and they have a security detail taking them to and from the venues.  The team competes in group play like any FIFA sanction event and moves on all the way to the finals if they make it.  In this case they got the Silver medal losing to Thailand for the 2nd year in a row in the championship.  The team flys back, has a media day and the players are released to their parents.  The whole cost for a YNT to have a camp and compete in a major tournament is north of 200K US dollars.  Women's football around the world is exploding. Thailand in preparation for U15 Championships took on Japan and loss 2-1 in a friendly just before the tournament.  They train year round in Academy style school.  The styles are fascinating from the different nations and the final had 190,000 viewers in Asia watching it live streamed. Hope this info is informative good luck.


----------



## PLSAP (Jun 6, 2017)

casper said:


> As NoGoal stated the players are responsible to get to the tryouts or in our case this past April to the camp. Once at the camp the Federation houses them, feeds them, transports them etc.  After the 30 day camp concludes the final roster is flown to the event with coaches, medical, and a federation representative to the competition, latest being the Asian U15 Championships.  The team and staff is put up in a hotel and they have a security detail taking them to and from the venues.  The team competes in group play like any FIFA sanction event and moves on all the way to the finals if they make it.  In this case they got the Silver medal losing to Thailand for the 2nd year in a row in the championship.  The team flys back, has a media day and the players are released to their parents.  The whole cost for a YNT to have a camp and compete in a major tournament is north of 200K US dollars.  Women's football around the world is exploding. Thailand in preparation for U15 Championships took on Japan and loss 2-1 in a friendly just before the tournament.  They train year round in Academy style school.  The styles are fascinating from the different nations and the final had 190,000 viewers in Asia watching it live streamed. Hope this info is informative good luck.


That's really cool to hear about. Are all the camps 30 days? Or just before big events like the Asian Championships?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2017)

casper said:


> As NoGoal stated the players are responsible to get to the tryouts or in our case this past April to the camp. Once at the camp the Federation houses them, feeds them, transports them etc.  After the 30 day camp concludes the final roster is flown to the event with coaches, medical, and a federation representative to the competition, latest being the Asian U15 Championships.  The team and staff is put up in a hotel and they have a security detail taking them to and from the venues.  The team competes in group play like any FIFA sanction event and moves on all the way to the finals if they make it.  In this case they got the Silver medal losing to Thailand for the 2nd year in a row in the championship.  The team flys back, has a media day and the players are released to their parents.  The whole cost for a YNT to have a camp and compete in a major tournament is north of 200K US dollars.  Women's football around the world is exploding. Thailand in preparation for U15 Championships took on Japan and loss 2-1 in a friendly just before the tournament.  They train year round in Academy style school.  The styles are fascinating from the different nations and the final had 190,000 viewers in Asia watching it live streamed. Hope this info is informative good luck.


Nice, are the goals extra tall over there?


----------



## casper (Jun 6, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> That's really cool to hear about. Are all the camps 30 days? Or just before big events like the Asian Championships?


Most are 30 day camps but even before the camp there are tryouts to even get invited to the camp.  So last year my dd's first year trying out she had a camp in the US, was invited to tryout in the Philippines, and then was invited to the 30 day camp where 30 players fought for 18 spots.  This year she was invited directly to the 30 day camp and joined 33 others battling for 23 spots.  It's a huge commitment from the players with  no guarantees.  Both times she has gone were for big tournaments so not sure how it would work for a smaller event.


----------



## NoGoal (Jun 6, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice, are the goals extra tall over there?


I was thinking the same along with some soft defending.


----------



## GoWest (Jun 6, 2017)

I've often wondered if missing all that school is worth it? I guess it depends upon the goals each player has?

Any insight on that from the crowd?


----------



## NoGoal (Jun 6, 2017)

GoWest said:


> I've often wondered if missing all that school is worth it? I guess it depends upon the goals each player has?
> 
> Any insight on that from the crowd?


It depends on the family.  My family passed a few times already on the Philippines camp invites.  Most recently last May after my DD received a senior camp invite.  Being there for 2 weeks for camp and if she made the Sr team roster, another month, was to much.  Especially, since she was graduating from HS in May and reporting to college in June.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 7, 2017)

GoWest said:


> I've often wondered if missing all that school is worth it? I guess it depends upon the goals each player has?
> 
> Any insight on that from the crowd?


No way would missing a month of school work for our family.  The prize isn't significant enough.  My player doesn't even like to miss a week of school for YNT camps!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 7, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> It depends on the family.  My family passed a few times already on the Philippines camp invites.  Most recently last May after my DD received a senior camp invite.  Being there for 2 weeks for camp and if she made the Sr team roster, another month, was to much.  Especially, since she was graduating from HS in May and reporting to college in June.


Your family clearly has their priorities straight.  No surprise though.


----------



## Eusebio (Jun 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nice, are the goals extra tall over there?


Actually reminds me of about 80% of the goals that are scored at the youth level between the ages of 9 - 12 where the keepers get swallowed in oversized goals.

It's also why you often see "superstar" 11 year-olds scoring goals left and right, but these same goal-scoring machines seem to disappear around 15-17 years-old. So many of the U-Little goal-scorers are predicated on launching the ball in that 18-36 inch space between the keeper's reach and the cross-bar. It's good for winning U-Little trophies, but it's useless for developing or identifying goal-scorers for the latter age groups. Just looking at the video posted above, at the Senior level 90% of the goals would have been stopped on the men's side by a 6'5" keeper. On the women's side, at least 70-80% of those goals would have been stopped by a 5'10" keeper.

I'm not picking on those girls from the Asian tournament, that's just a 10 goal sample that someone selected for a highlight video. It may not be fully representative of all the types of goals that were scored. But as parents on this forum, we have all seen a ton of goals just like that at the U-Little level and it's doing our boys and girls a disservice. They really need to shrink the goals for U-Littles. I'd shrink the cross-bar so an average height 10 year-old could touch the cross-bar, and then exaggerate the width a bit. Encourage players to actually aim for corners and keep the shots low instead of just launching balls like field goals anywhere in the vicinity. And for heaven's sake hopefully stop players from taking shots off kick-off.

Correct me if I'm wrong, I believe in one of US Soccer's mandates it was to have smaller goals.  But it seems like it was more of a loose guideline because I still see 10-11 year-olds playing in oversized goals occasionally. I know it's expensive for clubs/facilities to get new goals, but any legitimate club should outfit their fields with proper sized goals. And people wonder why the US can't produce world-class goal scorers. Unless US Soccer has a hard mandate on goal size (after an appropriate transition period), then it'll continue to be a mess and we won't properly identify and develop goal scorers. The 10 year-old that's actually willing and able to shoot towards corners, but lacks the kicking power is often thrown back at defense or on the bench. Yet the 10 year-old who has almost zero accuracy but can shot from near half-field, that's the one that plays full-time at center-mid under our current system. By the time the system course-corrects, 5-6 years have gone-by and the first kid missed out on years to develop as an attacking player. Second kid has 5-6 years of bad habits. Neither kid is developed anywhere close to their full potential. US Youth development in a nutshell.


----------



## smsummers (Jun 8, 2017)

SOCCERMINION said:


> Has anyone had experience with their DD playing on the U15 or U17 Mexican National teams. Primarily what are the (Real) costs and time commitments needed to play on one of these teams. And what conflicts have you had  to deal with regarding school , clubs and tournaments at home.


If you have any information on when the next tryouts are going to be or contact info, please let me know.  Would like to get my DD plugged in at some point to one of the camps.


----------



## TangoCity (Jun 8, 2017)

Eusebio said:


> Actually reminds me of about 80% of the goals that are scored at the youth level between the ages of 9 - 12 where the keepers get swallowed in oversized goals.
> 
> It's also why you often see "superstar" 11 year-olds scoring goals left and right, but these same goal-scoring machines seem to disappear around 15-17 years-old. So many of the U-Little goal-scorers are predicated on launching the ball in that 18-36 inch space between the keeper's reach and the cross-bar. It's good for winning U-Little trophies, but it's useless for developing or identifying goal-scorers for the latter age groups. Just looking at the video posted above, at the Senior level 90% of the goals would have been stopped on the men's side by a 6'5" keeper. On the women's side, at least 70-80% of those goals would have been stopped by a 5'10" keeper.
> 
> ...


That's why futsal is so great.  Small goals.  Ball on the floor.  Skill based.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2017)

Eusebio said:


> Actually reminds me of about 80% of the goals that are scored at the youth level between the ages of 9 - 12 where the keepers get swallowed in oversized goals.
> 
> It's also why you often see "superstar" 11 year-olds scoring goals left and right, but these same goal-scoring machines seem to disappear around 15-17 years-old. So many of the U-Little goal-scorers are predicated on launching the ball in that 18-36 inch space between the keeper's reach and the cross-bar. It's good for winning U-Little trophies, but it's useless for developing or identifying goal-scorers for the latter age groups. Just looking at the video posted above, at the Senior level 90% of the goals would have been stopped on the men's side by a 6'5" keeper. On the women's side, at least 70-80% of those goals would have been stopped by a 5'10" keeper.
> 
> ...


My daughter tends to shoot AT the keeper. Pisses me off.


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My daughter tends to shoot AT the keeper. Pisses me off.


Goalie eyes.  Even DI college players have it from time to time.  Teams only get one shot every 5 or 10 minutes, and the shooter puts it right in the keeper's hands.


----------



## Eusebio (Jun 9, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My daughter tends to shoot AT the keeper. Pisses me off.


Tell your daughter to aim with her hips.

I told my daughter she would get a reward if she got a shot on goal that's toward the corners and not at the keeper. She gave me a look and said, "That's basically a goal...." And I said, "Exactly".


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 9, 2017)

Missing school is tough but if your child is called up for the US or Mexico national team, this would give them more exposure to college scholarships (assuming that's their goal).


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 9, 2017)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Missing school is tough but if your child is called up for the US or Mexico national team, this would give them more exposure to college scholarships (assuming that's their goal).


What if they are already committed to a college or attending one?  Some kids love to miss school, and some it's like pulling teeth to get them to miss a day let alone a week.  I always suggest that my player goes when she is called in but she is a science major and I understand why she doesn't want to miss a chemistry test.  The one thing that I have working for me is that her coach usually insists that she goes (unless she is injured).

It is a honor to get called into a camp but truly only about 2-6 players per birth year in the entire US gets called into a full WNT camp and maybe 2-3 per birth year that will see a US Soccer contract.  A kid has a much better chance of succeeding with her brain.  I'm okay with chasing the dream but a kid should have a plan "B" (or in my house a plan "A" because soccer is plan "B").  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 9, 2017)

A good listen.  Fast forward to a little past the 30 minute mark to hear Anson Dorrance's thoughts on the women's game, recruiting and many other things.

http://www.goheels.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=3350&ATCLID=211619591


----------

